# Easton Products 2011



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

Anybody know what changes will be made if any? You think the EC 90 SL Tubulars will get the same graphics as the clinchers/


----------



## macedeno21 (Dec 30, 2009)

All the whells will be getting the new decal scheme. There will also be a EC90 Aero Carbon Clincher Wheelset at 1670g and 56mm deep. All carbon wheels will see a $200 jump in price for the year going from $1800 to $2000. They are also reintroducing the EC90 carbon stem in a +-10 degree from 80mm-130mm in length and retailing at $230. Those are the major introductions, otherwise the line up stays the same.


----------

